# General > General >  Big Cruise In Wick

## caithnesslad

On the 10th of march there is supposed to be a crowd of "cruisers" coming up to wick, they are supposed to be going up to William Bremners to show off there cars and then going down to the street to cruise around for the night, and supposingly Max Power are coming up as well i think it will be good to go to so all welcolm i think starts between 8-9pm at William Bremners.

----------


## sjr014

Sounds brill, will def go, hope it's on and not just heresay!!

----------


## caithnesslad

I'm pretty sure it's happening and they should be some really cool fast cars goin up should be a good laugh.

----------


## knightofeth

Thanks for letting me know to avoid Wick then.

----------


## ice box

Great more boy racer lol

----------


## Doleve

Rusty fiestas with big wheels trying to spin them... has to be worth a laugh!!!!

----------


## krieve

> Rusty fiestas with big wheels trying to spin them... has to be worth a laugh!!!!


 lmao doleve rusty fiestas

----------


## teuchter

> Rusty fiestas with big wheels trying to spin them... has to be worth a laugh!!!!


And dont forget about all those saxo 2cv's with there baked bean tin exhausts.

----------


## ice box

Wonder if saxovtr will be joining them with his 120mph wellie bin lol.

----------


## krieve

> Wonder if saxovtr will be joining them with his 120mph wellie bin lol.


Is this one icebox lol

----------


## ice box

> Is this one icebox lol


 thats the one !

----------


## connieb19

I heard he's traded it in for something a bit more COOL!!!!!

----------


## ice box

> I heard he's traded it in for something a bit more COOL!!!!!


what the scotter or the chair lol

----------


## willowbankbear

> I heard he's traded it in for something a bit more COOL!!!!!


 
You dont mean he`s traded it for a deck chair??

----------


## meu04223

hi sorry this event will not be on as we cant get a venue. and i'm not sure where e max power bit came out of but that was never true in the first place

----------


## willowbankbear

Not true? A bit like saxovtr 120mph in his cooncil wheelie bin, Ye guys , we were depending on ye for some fun this weekend, och well ::   ::   ::

----------


## krieve

> hi sorry this event will not be on as we cant get a venue. and i'm not sure where e max power bit came out of but that was never true in the first place


I didn't think boy racers needed a venue lol i thought somerfield car park was there venue lol

----------


## connieb19

> hi sorry this event will not be on as we cant get a venue. and i'm not sure where e max power bit came out of but that was never true in the first place


Why isn't it on at William Bremners?  :Confused:

----------


## willowbankbear

Because they cant annoy old wifies or be seen up there by 12-14yr old girlies hahaha

----------


## meu04223

cant get permission from the council

----------


## krieve

> cant get permission from the council


what cars were supposed to be coming up

----------


## ice box

> cant get permission from the council


when have you ever needed permission from the council to hog the high street lol

----------


## willowbankbear



----------


## saxovtr

its hapening wether you lot like or not,loads of modded cars will be going shud fun c all u cruisers there!!!

----------


## meu04223

just a couple from inver and a few from tain

----------


## meu04223

the event has been canceled

----------


## ice box

> the event has been canceled

----------


## krieve

> its hapening wether you lot like or not,loads of modded cars will be going shud fun c all u cruisers there!!!


Modded bins saxo how did you do that lol

----------


## sjr014

Gutted that car cruise is cancelled.

----------


## funkiedunkie

you can say its cancelled all you want but you cant change the fact that if 100+ cruisers turn up, ITS ON! IM THERE

----------


## caithnesslad

It can't be canceled i heard its being held in thurso now and it's not rusty old fiesta's, there are supposed to be cossies an skylines etc going up so i wouldna say fiestas when ye hevna a clue what cars are goin.

----------


## funkiedunkie

Were bout in thurso can you hold it ?

----------


## Katy

Just an idea but what about using the old Glass Factory car park is it no private?  Surely if someone called up Tulloch's about it - I know before that the car club or something like that used to do stuff in it - and you see the mini motos going round there too.

Shame for it to be cancelled if people are interested in it.

Let me know how you get on, there is even a telephone number on the board in front of the old glass factory to contact Tullochs on.

Kx

----------


## saxovtr

can promise a few sweet cars ar e gona b there like its stil on in wick 60plus are going not sure off exact figures but gona be 1 sweet nite

----------


## funkiedunkie

as long as people turn up its gona happen

----------


## caithnesslad

so it isn't canceled? everyone i know is getting all excited wanting to go up now people are saying its canceled? an everyone's saying it's in thurso now? :s

----------


## saxovtr

duno wots hapnin now being told diff things i wnt be going nemore am getting drunk lol

----------


## caithnesslad

haha best way to do it lol, well im gonna turn up with aboot 200 other people lol so will not be pleased if nothin happens lol. :Frown:

----------


## funkiedunkie

how can it not happen we 200 folk ther?

----------


## caithnesslad

ok maybe 200 was a bit of an exxageration but there will be plenty of people going up so i'll see what happens every1 go up should be a rite good laugh

----------


## funkiedunkie

as long as people turn up it should be good

----------


## skaterboy

Its on, just get your ass to Thurso on friday night!!  We will find somewhere to go, whats wrong with the lorry park?

----------


## krieve

So is it on or off   :Confused:   ::

----------


## MadPict

Is it on or off? I want to bring my tractor.....

----------


## krieve

cool tractor madpict i am sure there will be other tractor there lol

----------


## caithnesslad

Everybody i know is saying its happening in wick but now your telling me its in thurso where's it happenin an what time?

----------


## MadPict

> ...and supposingly Max Power are coming up...


Well, looking at the Max Power site doesn't look like Wick or Thurso is on their list of carparks to visit.....

----------


## kev2208

COME ON CAITHNESS LAD!!

DO YOU HONESTLY THINK A CRUISE WITH FAST CARS IN WICK??

AND MAX POWER??

GET A SERIOUS GRIP MATE!!
 ::

----------


## ice box

I heard it was a wheelie bin burn out lol

----------


## krieve

> Well, looking at the Max Power site doesn't look like Wick or Thurso is on their list of carparks to visit.....


it's the boy racers from inverness and tain lol

----------


## caithnesslad

here biy am jus sayin what a heard ih,
well what ever cars is comin up from tain and inverness WTF r they goin wick or thurso?  ::

----------


## teuchter

> I heard it was a wheelie bin burn out lol


Are we talking about the drag racing kinda burn out, or the kind with the hot ashes?

----------


## funkiedunkie

www.high-cruise.com  says its on in wick

----------


## tommy1979

> www.high-cruise.com  says its on in wick


linky no worky  ::

----------


## Mamabear

Why not have it in Bower or Spittal or Mybster ::

----------


## caithnesslad

because thats probably the worst possible place to have anythin lol, there's a poster in eric's cafe lybster teeling us that its on in thurso ih? ::

----------


## saxovtr

its not a cruise its just a meet of loads of cars its not organised by highland cruise it is only posted there.

----------


## teuchter

They already hold 1 of these every year. Altho usually its refered to as the Banger Derby.

----------


## teuchter

I hear there's gonna be a lot of saxo 2cv's at this cruise.

----------


## golach

> I hear there's gonna be a lot of saxo 2cv's at this cruise.


Loved that one Teuchter, come on Saxo where are you?

----------


## teuchter

Confusion ensues as all the Thurso lads dash to Wick for the big meet, meanwhile saxo 2cv tries heading for Thurso.

----------


## MadPict

Lets hope it doesn't snow - all those low slung cars with big fat tyres - slipping and sliding and going nowhere.......

----------


## Apocalypse

HELP does any1 know were it is....so say its in wick....en they say its in thurso

----------


## shrek_donkey

thurso lorry park 8  o'clock is what it says on there website on there forum

----------


## caithnesslad

It's happening now ad i finally know where it iz hapenin  ::  lol so im gettin the bus through to thurso 4 roughly 8 either somerfield car park or lorry park 8pm tonight! can't wait, i'll jus leave hopefully when i hear a lot of loud cars pass lol hehe  ::

----------


## teuchter

Just seen parking up in lorry park.

----------


## teuchter

And the latest enterants to the big cruise have just pulled up.
Bet you never knew there were so many speed freaks up here did you?

----------


## wicker

anyone in thurso/wick noticed if its on then or not?

----------


## pedromcgrory

just back went down a look earlier i there all there going round and round police at car park too a lot off cars more than wot i expected well over 80 anyway

----------


## willowbankbear

Where is it? Wick or Thurso? please tell us pedro,

----------


## pedromcgrory

its in thurso

----------


## willowbankbear

> 


Got a negative Rep from anonymous , Cant some of ye see a wind up?? 
Krieve asked what kind of cars would be there, as I dont post pics of cars ,I thought a wee bit of light hearted car pics would make some1 smile, well 1 did & 1 took the cream puff ::

----------


## MadPict

willowbankbear,
Some folk have as much space between their ears as you do below your sig.....

----------


## willowbankbear

> willowbankbear,
> Some folk have as much space between their ears as you do below your sig.....


amended mad pict, just for you ::

----------


## MadPict

LOL - that's better  :Wink:

----------


## krieve

so how did the big cruise go last night then was there a good turn out ??

----------


## ice box

I heard the police were busy handing out bin bags lol

----------


## ice box

Got a glimpse at one last night

----------


## ice box

I see you were nipping on again last night saxovtr

----------


## ice box

i see there was chick at it too lol

----------


## ice box

I see the police were havein fun showing there car too

----------


## teuchter

Sadly there were a few breakdowns too.

----------


## molly dolly

lmao i heard it was finished by 9 anyway

----------


## ice box

There was all makes and models at it

----------


## _awayoflife_

hahaha ::

----------


## ice box

i also heard there was alot of women drivers there too lol

----------


## 2little2late

> There was all makes and models at it


So that's what saxo vtr gets upto.  ::   ::

----------


## ice box



----------


## wickerinca

Stop...........so funny!! nearly wet ma breeks!!!!

----------


## angela5

saxovtr..lent his transport to this wee chap.....they are both too young to join the big boys.... ::

----------


## krieve

The tortoise number plate lol

----------


## angela5

saxovtr and his latest model........ ::

----------


## krieve

the police gave saxovtr a shot of there bike because he could'nt drive to it lol

----------


## ice box

great pics krieve and angela 5

----------


## meu04223

the night was good, the only person to get stopped by police was 'saxo vtr' for spinnin tyres, in front of the police, apparantly his foot slipped??!! yeah.   another was stopped for broken tail light but nothin went badly.  gave young people somewhere to go for the night so got them off the streets for a while and the police had no problems with the people at the event. met new people was good social event.

----------


## willowbankbear

> the night was good, the only person to get stopped by police was 'saxo vtr' for spinnin tyres, in front of the police, apparantly his foot slipped??!!


Why was the main man driving when he has no licence?? Is his real name Oscar?, you know like the green monster that sits in the Bin in SesameStreet, Saxo spins in his Bin ::   ::

----------


## 2little2late

> Why was the main man driving when he has no licence?? Is his real name Oscar?, you know like the green monster that sits in the Bin in SesameStreet, Saxo spins in his Bin


I wondered how long it would take you to reply to this.
Oh saxovtr you have been a bad boy haven't you?

----------


## meu04223

it was his car but maybe he managed to sell it by now.  or someone else couldve been drivin??  unsure of this one.

----------


## teuchter

I didnt think that saxo 2cv needed a licence to drive his car.

----------


## MadPict

The pic above posted by _icebox_ does look like it may be a 2CV....... :Grin:

----------


## krieve

what a job he had trying to get up the berridale braes

----------


## saxovtr

cruise was good

----------


## MadPict

What noise did you make? Sitting outside residential properties revving the guts out of your "turbocharged" 1.2? 
It got keyed? Maybe someone thought it was a skip and they tried to dump some rubbish in it?

Maybe you should go back and reread the "*the law!! plz no anti0boyracer comments!!*" thread....

----------


## willowbankbear

Aw dont be too hard on Saxo, madpict, He really was heartbroken about this ye ken ::   ::

----------


## saxovtr

duno wot u mean

----------


## krieve

I thought you could not drive saxovtr because you don't have a licence :Confused:   ::

----------


## willowbankbear

I smell something that ryhmes with pool & grit ::  Saxovtr have ye been fibbing?

http://i2.tinypic.com/rbbh4m.jpg

Saw this Saxo & thought ye may need it, just to go back & sort a few posts of yours & we`ll forgive ye.LOL

----------


## MadPict

> well for a start u duno what car it was and the green car on my avatar isnt even real,its a adobe photoshop edited car,*i dont even have a license,*so ur little jokes are a waste of time!!!


Hmmm, no licence = no insurance = to be avoided at all costs...

----------


## connieb19



----------


## angela5

> 


 ::   ::  That's so funny connie.....lmao ::

----------


## pedromcgrory

bunch of slevers if it was ur car would it be tears ,bet it would lol

----------


## connieb19

> bunch of slevers if it was ur car would it be tears ,bet it would lol


   Lighten up Pedro, it's only a bit of fun!! ::    Don't get your knickers in a twist!! ::

----------


## ice box

> Lighten up Pedro, it's only a bit of fun!! Don't get your knickers in a twist!!


 nice one connie thats the best pic yet

----------


## pedromcgrory

i it looks like you we connies shrunken knickers on

----------


## ice box

ha ha is that the best you can do ...

----------


## saxovtr

ok then
 :Wink:

----------


## ice box

> ok then


tell me do u have a license or no saxo

----------


## angela5

> duno wots hapnin now being told diff things i wnt be going nemore am getting drunk lol


 
So you did go in the end then saxovtr.... ::  hope it was'na after you had a few  ::

----------


## saxovtr

got banned so bk on a provisional,i did end up going it was good crack. ::

----------


## angela5

> got banned so bk on a provisional,i did end up going it was good crack.


Tell me...it would'nt of been for speeding by any chance... ::

----------


## saxovtr

sure was and excessive noise

----------


## ice box

> Tell me...it would'nt of been for speeding by any chance...


What in that corsa i dont think so lol

----------


## 2little2late

> sure was and excessive noise


Never mind won't be long before you start to grow up.
Bet you had great fun telling all your mates at school.

----------


## ice box

> Never mind won't be long before you start to grow up.
> Bet you had great fun telling all your mates at school.


 !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angela5

> sure was and excessive noise



they are noisey i always hope i don't wake my nieghbours up when i take mine out...i tend to go pretty fast with it too..... ::  
I really should change the plastic wheels.....

----------


## saxovtr

i had a tuned nova sri at the time,i have grown up cheers.

----------


## angela5

::   ::   ::  Thanks.....
......your rep made no difference..............
that comment you left was soooooooooo funny...i canna stop laughing.........

my bum as big as a back end of a wheelie bin...........lol....lol....lol.....lol
you made my night......lmao

----------


## Fran

what a laugh i am having with all your pictures and threads on this post. wish i had been there and seen all these fantastic cars! ::

----------


## saxovtr

> Thanks.....
> ......your rep made no difference..............
> that comment you left was soooooooooo funny...i canna stop laughing.........
> 
> my bum as big as a back end of a wheelie bin...........lol....lol....lol.....lol
> you made my night......lmao


i duno how to leave rep and ask the admin who it was coz it certainly wasnt me!!! cant believe you lot look down on and take the micky because i modify cars,dont you have anything better to do?or just keep your nose out,the comments are immature and boring,nice to see the older generation setting an example off ganging up on people and being very mature about things,i beg to differ what it must be like living with you sad sad people,ur jokes bore me ur all on block now ahhhhh the joys:d

----------


## angela5

> i duno how to leave rep and ask the admin who it was coz it certainly wasnt me!!! cant believe you lot look down on and take the micky because i modify cars,dont you have anything better to do?or just keep your nose out,the comments are immature and boring,nice to see the older generation setting an example off ganging up on people and being very mature about things,i beg to differ what it must be like living with you sad sad people,ur jokes bore me ur all on block now ahhhhh the joys:d


Saxovtr i did not mention your name in my last post..i am well aware it was'nt you that left the comment..

----------


## angela5

> what a laugh i am having with all your pictures and threads on this post.


I have been following this thread too fran, i find it really funny, all those pictures just have you in the fit of giggles.

----------


## MadPict

> ur jokes bore me ur all on block now ahhhhh the joys:d


Bet he won't resist a wee peep at all the replies - blocking folk may block their actual message but it still leaves the entry visible!!!! ::   ::   ::

----------


## lassieinfife

> sure was and excessive noise




Can someone explain to an  "oldie" why they want their cars to sound  like they  need  new exhausts?

----------


## krieve

Omg you should see the bad rep i got on this thread swearing at me i can't tell what it say on here because i will be suspended

----------


## golach

> Omg you should see the bad rep i got on this thread swearing at me i can't tell what it say on here because i will be suspended


*Report it* to Niall, there is no need for you to take that kind abuse, because thats what it is

----------


## krieve

> *Report it* to Niall, there is no need for you to take that kind abuse, because thats what it is


I will do golach i am just going to just now

----------


## angela5

> Omg you should see the bad rep i got on this thread swearing at me i can't tell what it say on here because i will be suspended


 
Thats not very good krieve.. :Frown:  its all been a bit of fun these postings nothing malicious ment by them..just like big cats playing with a wee mouse :: .

my rep made no difference they did not have enough points it did'nt put me up or down telling me i had a bum as big as a back end of a wheelie bin ::  

i'm using the polite word bum i can't say the word they used...

----------


## MadPict

> ......like has already been said MadPict knows how to feed the hook and line and then reel them in - he's having a bit of fun!!!!
> 
> Looks like he has caught two fish on his line now though methinks, eh squidge?


Hah, and I was the one accused of "angling" in the "Boy Racer" thread - seems like the whole fleet is at sea here  :Wink:   :: 

And on checking my "Rep" - an anonymous negative....
Big Cruise in Wick 13-03-2006 08:35 PM -  fool

I hope that Niall will look long and hard at the Rep system just after he bans the persons responsible for the anonymous reps - you can understand the first rep you send being anonymous if you didn't know it doesn't attribute your name to the entry, but to do it time and again shows you either haven't got a backbone or you're stupid. Or both.

----------


## angela5

> Can someone explain to an "oldie" why they want their cars to sound like they need new exhausts?


I think it is to attract wee chickies... ::  

wow! look at me i'm soooo cool....hair all slapped in gel....dark shades on....booming music.......windows down......exhausts sounding like a jumbo jet has just flown over the top of your head....

sometimes you will see a sign like this stuck in their back window.... ::

----------


## willowbankbear

Ive had 2 nameless reps on this thread,with less than complimentary reps on them. Im not worried & I sure wont lose any sleep,its only silly wee boys that cant laugh at themselves Krieve, As Angela5 says theres nothing malicious being said on here. ::

----------


## saxovtr

> Hah, and I was the one accused of "angling" in the "Boy Racer" thread - seems like the whole fleet is at sea here  
> 
> And on checking my "Rep" - an anonymous negative....
> Big Cruise in Wick 13-03-2006 08:35 PM - fool
> 
> I hope that Niall will look long and hard at the Rep system just after he bans the persons responsible for the anonymous reps - you can understand the first rep you send being anonymous if you didn't know it doesn't attribute your name to the entry, but to do it time and again shows you either haven't got a backbone or you're stupid. Or both.


i hope he takes a long look at your posts and bans you for being the most irritating,dont leave any comments if they arent constructive,im not bothered and nor are other people,what you think of boyracers,i can take a joke but u just take the biscuit ganging up trying to make a pure fool out of me.im gna have a word with admin, to c wot can be done. i thot i had blocked the people i wanted to,obviously sumfin wasnt done propa!!!

----------


## willowbankbear

> i hope he takes a long look at your posts and bans you for being the most irritating,dont leave any comments if they arent constructive,im not bothered and nor are other people,what you think of boyracers,i can take a joke but u just take the biscuit ganging up trying to make a pure fool out of me.im gna have a word with admin, to c wot can be done. i thot i had blocked the people i wanted to,obviously sumfin wasnt done propa!!!


I howp u niva get band Saxovtr,coz I njoy ur posts m8. You cheer me up especially the pics of some1 elses car

----------


## Rheghead

> Can someone explain to an  "oldie" why they want their cars to sound  like they  need  new exhausts?


It is a concerted effort to be antisocial and generally to be annoying.

Looking back to my teens, I got done for no baffles in my m/c exhaust and I knew _exactly_ what I was doing... ::

----------


## teuchter

And just for those of you who find it too exciting travelling at 130mph.

----------


## carasmam

::   I think the so called "adults" in this thread need to take a good look at themselves.  Do you really think that 7 or more pages of catty comments and stupid pictures, ganging up on a teenager,  is harmless fun?  I think saxovtr has done well to ignore it up to now, i couldn't have :Confused:  
I bet its no saxo and his mates that are out in force every weekend vandalising our cars and gardens and dare i say it but i doubt if they are the ones breaking into houses to get money for crack either, of course i could be wrong !!  There are far more antisocial things they could be doing than revving their engines :: 
You can all bad rep me if you want i dont care anymore. I dont post on here often anyway because i see the way certain orgers have their cliques and behave towards them that are not in "their gang"  ::

----------


## teuchter

Apparently another ned, oops i mean cruiser got lost up this exhaust due to not braking quick enough.

----------


## saxovtr

no problem willowbanker lol i never said they were my cars i just use them for my sig as they are smart ::  

stereotype typical tho i dont even have a modified car and im a boyracer,would sum1 like to explain that to me?modified cars is a hobby,its funny how its SAD,IMATURE etc am i not aloud a hobby?what are you all into?fishing?mocking people on forums?real sad no1 asked wot any of you think of boyracers keep your opinions to yourself unless asked for it.

----------


## angela5

[quote=carasmam] ::  
I bet its no saxo and his mates that are out in force every weekend vandalising our cars and gardens and dare i say it but i doubt if they are the ones breaking into houses to get money for crack either, of course i could be wrong !! There are far more antisocial things they could be doing than revving their engines :: [quote]

carasman......no-one even mentioned in this thread about house breakings..vandalising gardens....vandalising cars...where do you get the idea we maybe suggestion saxo does these things :Confused: .
Revving engines is antisocial...i do agree there is worse antisocial things like perhaps 2 car racers driving at 130mph...what are your views on speeders then carasman?




> You can all bad rep me if you want i dont care anymore. I dont post on here often anyway because i see the way certain orgers have their cliques and behave towards them that are not in "their gang"


 
I never realised i was in clique.....who are they?
as for bad repping you i have'nt bad repped anyone yet!! i have no intention of bad repping you....its a bit like taking sweets of a kiddie..

----------


## willowbankbear

What Saxovtr!!!!! You dont fish??? No wonder the Law are after you, Cmon catch a fish mate

----------


## MadPict

> i hope he takes a long look at your posts and bans you for being the most irritating,dont leave any comments if they arent constructive,im not bothered and nor are other people,what you think of boyracers,i can take a joke but u just take the biscuit ganging up trying to make a pure fool out of me.im gna have a word with admin, to c wot can be done. i thot i had blocked the people i wanted to,obviously sumfin wasnt done propa!!!


Saxo,
I was done with this thread until you posted the above with a quote from me, and I had said as much to another member via PM, but you pick on me when there have been pictures posted a plenty by others. 
Not by me. 
And was the quote above anyway directed at you? 
No. 
It was directed at all the others for doing exactly what I was accused of in the "Boy Racer" thread, so please go back, re-read what I said then if you have a problem by all means come back to me. 
And the comment about anonymous reps was not aimed at you, but was it you who posted my last one? If not, why jump on me? 
That remark was about the whole rep system and how I feel it adds nothing to the forums. If it was aimed at anyone it was Niall, but I think he is old enough not to throw his toys onto the floor. 

Add me to your ignore list by all means, I have blocked your images because I have seen enough of your photoshop skills thanks very much.....



_On SideKick II Handheld_

----------


## lasher

> I think the so called "adults" in this thread need to take a good look at themselves. Do you really think that 7 or more pages of catty comments and stupid pictures, ganging up on a teenager, is harmless fun? I think saxovtr has done well to ignore it up to now, i couldn't have 
> I bet its no saxo and his mates that are out in force every weekend vandalising our cars and gardens and dare i say it but i doubt if they are the ones breaking into houses to get money for crack either, of course i could be wrong !! There are far more antisocial things they could be doing than revving their engines
> You can all bad rep me if you want i dont care anymore. I dont post on here often anyway because i see the way certain orgers have their cliques and behave towards them that are not in "their gang"


Well said carasmam.

----------


## saxovtr

id rather eat fish than catch it,iv not got the patients for fishing lol 

so i break into houses now do i ? wudnt u rather me spending money and running about in a car,or just drug dealing and breaking into houses and always in trouble,easy answer to be honest so why keep picking at people with a modified car its a diff hobby from u,iam so sorry,WHO CARES WHAT YOU THINK,YOUR NOT MAKING A POINT,YOUR NOT GETTING THROUGH TO ME,NOTHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY GO POST ELSEWHERE!!!

----------


## saxovtr

> Saxo,
> I was done with this thread until you posted the above with a quote from me, and I had said as much to another member via PM, but you pick on me when there have been pictures posted a plenty by others. 
> Not by me. 
> And was the quote above anyway directed at you? 
> No. 
> It was directed at all the others for doing exactly what I was accused of in the "Boy Racer" thread, so please go back, re-read what I said then if you have a problem by all means come back to me. 
> And the comment about anonymous reps was not aimed at you, but was it you who posted my last one? If not, why jump on me? 
> That remark was about the whole rep system and how I feel it adds nothing to the forums. If it was aimed at anyone it was Niall, but I think he is old enough not to throw his toys onto the floor. 
> 
> ...


aww you were done until i quoted,awww poor u a 20 yr old lad managed to rattle ur cage again,disgraceful comments i cant believe all thes grown ups have picked on me,wot ever next ::

----------


## angela5

carasman infact don't bother replying to me i am done with this thread..it was harmless fun..nothing malicious was intended.....

After reading your post for a second time i can see clearly what you are doing... ::

----------


## angela5

> id rather eat fish than catch it,iv not got the patients for fishing lol 
> 
> so i break into houses now do i ? wudnt u rather me spending money and running about in a car,or just drug dealing and breaking into houses and always in trouble,easy answer to be honest so why keep picking at people with a modified car its a diff hobby from u,iam so sorry,WHO CARES WHAT YOU THINK,YOUR NOT MAKING A POINT,YOUR NOT GETTING THROUGH TO ME,NOTHING CONSTRUCTIVE TO SAY GO POST ELSEWHERE!!!


eh'm saxovtr i think you will find carasman mentioned about housebreaking etc.......no-one else on here even suggested such a thing..

----------


## saxovtr

it took this long and all ur comments to get me to join in the fun,keep the comments rolling in ill just have fun replying :Smile:

----------


## teuchter

Even the weather cant put off these cruisers.

----------


## ned

:Wink:  next time there is a stret cruise its going to be more organzied i heard but the one in thurso was pretty good the highlight of the night was the  mitsibushi warrior with the flip painf that truck shiowed everything up hopefully next time there will be more cruisers . ::   ::

----------


## willowbankbear

> next time there is a stret cruise its going to be more organzied i heard but the one in thurso was pretty good the highlight of the night was the mitsibushi warrior with the flip painf that truck shiowed everything up hopefully next time there will be more cruisers .


Nice to see ye got back on Pedro, love yer username, very this thread ::

----------


## MadPict

> aww you were done until i quoted,awww poor u a 20 yr old lad managed to rattle ur cage again,disgraceful comments i cant believe all thes grown ups have picked on me,wot ever next


My cage is rattleproof sonny, I merely tried to extract from you the reason why you quoted my earlier post, with the threat of "_gna have a word with admin, to c wot can be done_", when others in this non existent clique have been more active in poking fun at you and your "cruising buddies".

But I grow weary of this badinage so I think I'll nip off and fire up the PSP and have a spin on Burnout Legends..... ::   ::   ::

----------


## saxovtr

thats my m8s mistubishi warrior thats just the outside not to mention the 2 tv's and ps2 on the inside gr8 fun!!

----------


## connieb19

> thats my m8s mistubishi warrior thats just the outside not to mention the 2 tv's and ps2 on the inside gr8 fun!!


Super Dooper..what a great m8 to have eh?... ::

----------


## Drutt

> I have blocked your images because I have seen enough of your photoshop skills thanks very much.....


Genius!  Now here I am with Firefox and Adblock, and it just never occurred to me to block the signatures that bug me.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  ::

----------


## teuchter

These lads are looking for a little advice on a custom job. Look forward to seeing them at the next cruise.

----------


## MadPict

> Genius!  Now here I am with Firefox and Adblock, and it just never occurred to me to block the signatures that bug me.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Glad something useful has come out of this thread  :Wink:

----------


## wickerinca

Is this thread over and done with..........I hope not!!  Much more entertaining than the Simpsons.  That isn't a cliquish remark is it.........I mean the Simpsons aren't a clique are they...........suppose Simpsons fans may be a bit cliquish!!....anyway I digress!!

Saxovtr.........you love the craic so keep on it.......some of us used to be boy...well girlracers!!  before you were born probably and I would have to hold my hand halfway up!!

----------


## Rheghead

> Genius!  Now here I am with Firefox and Adblock, and it just never occurred to me to block the signatures that bug me.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


Is it possible to select which signatures to block or is there just a blanket ban option?  I like some poster's signatures but not the others that's all. :Confused:

----------


## Chillie

> I think the so called "adults" in this thread need to take a good look at themselves. Do you really think that 7 or more pages of catty comments and stupid pictures, ganging up on a teenager, is harmless fun? I think saxovtr has done well to ignore it up to now, i couldn't have 
> I bet its no saxo and his mates that are out in force every weekend vandalising our cars and gardens and dare i say it but i doubt if they are the ones breaking into houses to get money for crack either, of course i could be wrong !! There are far more antisocial things they could be doing than revving their engines
> You can all bad rep me if you want i dont care anymore. I dont post on here often anyway because i see the way certain orgers have their cliques and behave towards them that are not in "their gang"


Lighten up hen, gangs, cliques??????whatever next!

----------


## ice box

may be we should start a clique and have a members list lol

----------


## Drutt

> Is it possible to select which signatures to block or is there just a blanket ban option?  I like some poster's signatures but not the others that's all.


Oh yes, you just right click and block the individual ones you don't want to see.  I've blocked two... I'll leave you to guess which ones.   :Wink:

----------


## Chillie

> Oh yes, you just right click and block the individual ones you don't want to see. I've blocked two... I'll leave you to guess which ones.


 

wee bit like guess who   ::

----------


## 2little2late

> Saxo
> Add me to your ignore list by all means, I have blocked your images because I have seen enough of your photoshop skills thanks very much....


 Just worked out how to do this. Have also blocked saxo's hotwheel's images.

----------


## connieb19

> Just worked out how to do this. Have also blocked saxo's hotwheel's images.


Is it possible to just block the signatures?  :Confused:

----------


## 2little2late

> Is it possible to just block the signatures?


As far as I can see there isn't.

----------


## willowbankbear

> Oh yes, you just right click and block the individual ones you don't want to see. I've blocked two... I'll leave you to guess which ones.


1.Mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2.Saxovtr
3.Mad pict
4.Ice Box
5.Tommy79

None of the above well I give up mate ::   ::

----------


## hoskins

why would anyone want to block it  whats the point in that

----------


## ice box

> why would anyone want to block it  whats the point in that


Yes why ? i think they brighten up things thats why it's there .

----------


## teuchter

Never buy a used car from a female cruiser no matter how glamorous they make the advert sound.

----------


## MadPict

> Is it possible to just block the signatures?


If you're using Firefox there is - just right click on the image then select block all images from "xyz"

----------

